# installer Os X mais garder aussi Os 9 ?



## djio101 (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un Power Mac G4 (AGP) sous OS 9, et je souhaiterais également installer Os X tiger dessus...
Je souhaite garder Os 9 car il y a plein de petits jeux sous HyperCard dont mon fils se sert beaucoup. Mais avec Os X, il pourra avoir accès à internet (le PM est vieux, je n'ai plus les CD/DVD d'install, pas d'IE ou autre sur le DD...) Je compte gonfler la RAM et acheter une carte Airport sur eBay...

Le problème : je n'ai que le disque dur d'origine (mais il y a de la place dessus)... : Est-il possible d'installer Os X sur le même disque, sans effacer quoi que ce soit, et ensuite de démarrer le PM soit sur 9 soit sur X ?

Merci de bien vouloir m'apporter les informations nécessaires...!


----------



## ntx (14 Juillet 2011)

Si tu n'as que le DD d'origine, tu risques d'être confronter à un problème de place. Le mieux est d'installer un second DD pour mettre OSX dessus. 
Sinon pour répondre à ta question : les premières versions de OSX pouvaient cohabiter avec OS9 sur la même partition. Je ne sais pas si cela est vrai avec toute.


----------



## djio101 (14 Juillet 2011)

pas de souci de place, j'ai 15 Go sur le DD d'origine...
Le souci... c'est TOUT le reste !!!
Merci quand même !


----------



## ntx (14 Juillet 2011)

15  Go ... mouais il va falloir trouver un peu plus de place que cela  40 Go pour une partition Mac OSX est un minimum ... et à condition de ne pas vouloir y ajouter beaucoup d'applications.


----------



## djio101 (14 Juillet 2011)

C'est simplement pour un accès internet...


----------



## ntx (14 Juillet 2011)

En installant le minimum du minimum (faire le ménage dans les langues, les pilotes d'imprimantes) ça doit rentrer. Mais OSX n'aime pas les disques trop remplis ... Il a besoin de place pour ses fichiers de swap.


----------



## iMacounet (15 Juillet 2011)

J'ai Mac OS X 10.4.11 sur le disque dur de 6GO d'origine de mon G3 Blanc/Bleu.


----------



## djio101 (15 Juillet 2011)

Je reviens ce matin...
Mais... Est-il possible d'avoir les deux OS sur un même disque non partitionné ?


----------



## Invité (15 Juillet 2011)

C'est tout à fait possible.
Il est préférable quand même que le dossier système d'Os9 se trouve à la racine du disque dur.
Ne pas oublier aussi de vérifier la version du TdB "démarrage" d'Os9, pour pouvoir sélectionner Tiger pour le reboot suivant.
Mais le boot avec "alt" permet de toutes façons de choisir le système voulu


----------



## KERRIA (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Le dernier OSX acceptant OS9 était TIGER mais il te faut OS9.2...pas une copie...
j'ai un "vieux" MINI qui fonctionne encore comme ça...

-tu installe ton TIGER ( ou antérieur )
-tu installe ton OS9 à la suite..sans autre magie...

A l'ouverture il y a un gestionnaire qui te permet plusieurs choix....


----------



## dylanjoubin (24 Août 2011)

ntx a dit:


> 15  Go ... mouais il va falloir trouver un peu plus de place que cela  40 Go pour une partition Mac OSX est un minimum ... et à condition de ne pas vouloir y ajouter beaucoup d'applications.



a ouéééé donc avec leopard c 80 giga ptdrrr ben non mon ibook a 60 giga sous leopard il m'en reste 36 go et sa tourne du tonnere pfff pk po 2 terra pour lion tans quon y est

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai Mac OS X 10.4.11 sur le disque dur de 6GO d'origine de mon G3 Blanc/Bleu.



tu as interret d'avoir de la bonne memoire car sous os x il fo min 10 go d'espace libre pour la swap et des performance sur le disque ...    et mois g 80 giga dans mon g3 blanc/ bleu  (  2 HDD de 40 giga donc un ibm a 7200 trs / min


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2011)

dylanjoubin a dit:


> a ouéééé donc avec leopard c 80 giga ptdrrr ben non mon ibook a 60 giga sous leopard il m'en reste 36 go et sa tourne du tonnere pfff pk po 2 terra pour lion tans quon y est
> 
> tu as interret d'avoir de la bonne memoire car sous os x il fo min 10 go d'espace libre pour la swap et des performance sur le disque ...    et mois g 80 giga dans mon g3 blanc/ bleu  (  2 HDD de 40 giga donc un ibm a 7200 trs / min



En tout cas, un effort sur l'orthographe et l'absence d'utilisation du langage sms seraient appréciés !


----------



## dylanjoubin (24 Août 2011)

je suis en vacances j'en profites   et le language sms n'est pas le sujet la !


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

dylanjoubin a dit:


> je suis en vacances j'en profites   et le language sms n'est pas le sujet la !



Un peu de respect pour ceux qui lisent quand même. Enfin bref...

En temps normal avec les pilotes etc, Léopard demande environ 11GO. Si on enlève les polices, les apps inutiles et autres trucs, on en viens à 7GO environ...
Et pour Tiger? AUCUNE IDEE !


----------



## Invité (24 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Et pour Tiger? AUCUNE IDEE !



Il tourne à l'aise sur la deuxième partition de mon iBook G4@1,2 (avec Classic et quelques images disque de vieux jeux pour 1,5Go) sur une partition de 10Go avec 5Go de libre.
Donc Tiger avec Classic (500Mo pour le Dossier Système et ses applis) doit faire moins de 3,5Go.


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

Dans une intall standard, Tiger fait un peu plus de 5Go (5,7Go il me semble avoir vu sur le miens)


----------



## KERRIA (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas pourquoi notre "ami" devient agressif mais bon...
J'ai aussi une tour G3 550 qui tourne avec TIGER et CLASSIC avec 1Go de mémoire....

Bonne soirée


----------

